

 Suggestions to improve fullscreen jquery plugin - itsbits
https://github.com/thecodejack/jquery-html5-fullscreen
I am making a fullscreen plugin for jquery and want to add some features...Some suggestions would be great<p>https://github.com/thecodejack/jquery-html5-fullscreen
======
bdfh42
Does what it says.

What are some use cases?

